# I'm new



## scrappysmom (Mar 24, 2003)

Hello all  

I'm new here and just wanted to say hi. I am proudly owned by three beautiful kitties. Bubba is the oldest at 6, Scrappy is next at 2 1/2 and the baby is Jet at 6mos. They are quite the handful but tonnes of fun. I hope to get some pictures up soon to show them off!!


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

welcome to the forum, scrappysmom!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Scrappysmom. It's nice to meet you. Hope you like it here at the Cat Forum and I can't wait to see what your babies look like!


----------



## huskylover (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi there. Sounds like you have your hands full with those cats. Enjoy them, and welcome.


----------



## scrappysmom (Mar 24, 2003)

Pics are now up in the photo forum. I have a ton so there will be more where they came from


----------

